# Looking for a single nic bind firewall(software)



## X23S (Feb 8, 2005)

I am working on my final project and I came accross a requirement that I need to install a firewall(on windows) that will only monitor one nic, I tried to find a fedw of them but had no luk so far, can anyone give me a few suggestion?


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

I know you can bind Windows XP firewall to one nic. 

If you provide more information maybe we can help you. Not enough info in your 1st post to give a answer.


----------

